# Camping Buddies.....



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This past weekend we camped at Muddy Run Park in Holtwood, PA. While on a hike on Saturday late afternoon, we came across these two camping buddies........


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice!! Is that corn I see all over the ground? ---Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> Nice!! Is that corn I see all over the ground? ---Mike


Good eyes Mike! Yes, it is corn. In Muddy Run Park they actually plant corn in different areas of the park. This corn is actually grown for the deer population in the park. As most of the park is fenced in, the deer find refuge here and they know they have an abundant supply of food!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The heck with the corn...how did the deer taste?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I LIKE DEER TOO... right next to my mashed potatoes.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

DEER....we have plenty of them around here. I see them all the time, and just hit one last week at about 50mph. I take out about 3 a year with the truck, and even more in my yard.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The heck with the corn...how did the deer taste?


Actually we had chicken chili on Saturday night, maybe next time


----------

